# Sanding sealer applications......



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2005)

Most of us use some form of sanding sealer. I don't really care what brand. But how do you apply it....

Just wondering, do you wipe it on while on the lathe, or brush it with a brush or foam pad? Do you ussually do 1 or 2 coats?

I'll start by saying, I don't make one pen at a time. I ussually do them in batches, so I lay down a heavy coat with a foam pad while off the lathe. I do 5-10 pen barrels at a time this way.

How do you do it [?]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2005)

So far, I only use CA as my sanding sealer.  I sand once with 120 grit to get rid of any major tool marks, then apply the CA while sanding, with the lathe turned on.  Next time I am able to get into my shop, I hope to try the sanding sealer I bought.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm halfway in between, Anthony.  After shaping and sanding to near final dimensions, I wipe the sealer on while still on the mandrel.  Then I take the blanks off and move to the next blank to turn.  Unless the wood is extremely porous or has a deep grain, one coat is usually enoug for me.  Burls and spalts may get a second coat if I don't get a good finishing surface from one coat.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 25, 2005)

We wipe the sealer on while on the lathe. Usually we put on two coats as the students tend to wipe to much. We have tried dipping the blanks in the sealer.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2005)

Did the dipping work Jack?


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2005)

Wouldn't you have to seal the tubes to keep the sanding sealer from gooping up the inside of the tube?


----------



## MDWine (Apr 25, 2005)

I've been applying the cellulose sealer while it is turning on the lathe.  I use a pad of paper towel, and add one coat.  I give this a few minutes to dry, and apply another coat.  I think that these coats are relatively thin, given the way I apply it.

I allow this to spin and dry for a few minutes, then sand to final finish.  I do notice that not all of the pores are filled, which is OK with me, I like the more 'natural' look.

So far so good, but I am an extreme noob... your mileage may vary![]


----------



## tomwojeck (Apr 25, 2005)

I apply my sealer on the lathe, but I spin the blank by hand.  I usually use 2 coats, and give a light buff with 0000 steel wool after each coat, just to make sure it's leveled.


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't use any type of sealer at all . I find that with the Turners Polish , it's not needed .


----------



## Fleabit (Apr 25, 2005)

I wipe on the sealer when it is still on the madrel (turning by hand) with a soft paper towel. One coat is usually enough unless I run into one porous piece of wood.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 26, 2005)

Anthony I use a paper towell and put it on just as I would ca.  I hold the pad under the turning blank and drip ss on top giving a heavy coat.  I do this three times without sanding in between.  After it dries overnight then I do the same with the poly (Enduro) and again let it dry overnight and then sand using MM from 2400 through 12000.  I get lots of depth and a very good shine.

Wayne


----------



## KKingery (May 2, 2005)

I apply 2 coats of sanding sealer on my pens. I do it with the lathe running. The first coat goes on after the 220 grit, and the 2nd coat goes on after the 400 grit. I use scrap pieces of old cut-up tube socks (@ 1" square).


----------



## Old Griz (May 3, 2005)

I cut my sanding sealer 70/30 with thinner and apply 2-3 coats with a paper towel with the lathe running.. it dries real quick and then I buff it smooth with 000000 steel wool cloth... works for me..[][]


----------



## Darley (May 3, 2005)

Tom where did you get your " 000000 steel wool cloth " I know the 0000 but not this one

Serge


----------



## Old Griz (May 3, 2005)

Hut Products sells it... great stuff


----------



## darbytee (May 3, 2005)

I don't use it too often, but when I do I apply it with the lathe spinning.


----------



## Gregory Huey (May 3, 2005)

I am like Fred, I don't use it much any more. Mostly use CA.


----------



## Darley (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Hut Products sells it... great stuff


Thanks Tom will contact Hut Co

Serge


----------



## Deere41h (May 3, 2005)

Anthony,  I use sanding sealer on most of the wood pens.  I apply 3 coats.  First two are cut 50/50 with lacquer thinner, and the third is applied at full strength.  I apply each application with a small cotton cloth with the lathe off and then set it with the lathe running and buff with the same cloth that I used to apply the sealer.  If needed after the third coat I will lightly M/M but it is usually not needed.  It is a good base coat for whichever finish you want to use after that.


----------



## Gary (May 3, 2005)

I no longer use it. I sand then apply Behlen Woodturner's Finish.


----------



## wicook (May 4, 2005)

I usually apply two or three (sometimes four) coats of shellac depending on the openness of the grain. I like to leave a bit of the grain showing, so I don't try to fill it completely using a slurry. I apply the shellac while the blanks are mounted. If the last coat is a bit rough, I'll smooth it out before putting the top coats on.


----------

